# Water Ski Clubs



## emcarney (Feb 21, 2010)

does anyone know of any good water skiing clubs around Dubai that they can reccomend? I look forward to hearing from you


----------



## markuslives (Sep 15, 2008)

emcarney said:


> does anyone know of any good water skiing clubs around Dubai that they can reccomend? I look forward to hearing from you


Hi emcarney
I have been here for more than 12months and have not heard nor seen any water skiing clubs. Unfortunately they tend to do jet skiing, sailing, and deep sea fishing here. You will find that some do surfing and windsurfing during the winter, but depends on the winds. Once the winter is over it all seems to die away.
cheers
Mark


----------

